# Best chip for 2001 S4?



## mk4jetta609 (May 31, 2008)

Complete newbie to Audi's...always have owned dubs...anyhow, I have a chance to get a local 01 S4 tiptronic at a good deal, so im considering this....Whats the specs on this engine power wise...? And whats the best chip and how much does it cost and whats the gains for it....Any info on this engine and the performance would be great...And I love 5 speeds or 6 speeds...will I be kicking myself for not getting one in the s4? Or will a triptonic chipped be pretty solid? Gimme input Audi heads....thank you... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Best chip for 2001 S4? (mk4jetta609)*

The tiptronic tranny is going to be your limiting factor. They simply don't hold power well. 
The 2.7t is solid, only need to think about upgrading rods when you're getting close to 500hp, but your tranny won't hold up to anything close to that, so that won't be a worry.
Just get it chipped, go find a used ecu with apr or giac , plenty in the audi classifieds int he $350 range, and hope your tranny holds! 
Chipped, you're generally looking at around 315hp and 380.

If I were you, pass up on the Tip if you plan on doing any kinda power upgrades.


_Modified by Jurjen at 3:54 PM 4-25-2010_


----------

